# Lirc + 2.6.7 + only works the first time

## Paladine01

I am using a vanilla kernel patched with a 2.6.5 lirc patch.  Couldn't seem to find a 2.6.7 version one.  The patch applies cleanly and I can compile lirc successfully.  When I load it and use irxevent, it works for the first time.  If I log out and log back in (which reexecutes irxevent), it won't work anymore.  I can rmmod lirc_i2c and restart lircd, but that is not a viable solution since I don't want to have to do that manually each time.  

Is there another patch set that exists that fixes this problem?

----------

## Prefect47

I have exactly the same problem with mythfrontend. Not a big problem since my box is a pure mythbox where mythfrontend isn't restarted very often. Haven't found a solution and can also not upgrade to 2.6.7 since lirc is missing there.

Has the lirc patch ebuild appeared yet? Can't check from work.

Edit: Found this thread.

----------

## andyknownasabu

What about using the recent love-sources?

They include lirc support afaik...

Have a look at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199802

----------

## oscarwild

forget about patching the kernel for lirc support! Use the CVS version of lirc instead (take a look at http://www.lirc.org/cvs.html for further instructions)  :Smile: 

I've experienced problems for weeks now with any patched kernel I tried (love-sources 2.6.2...2.6.7). The lirc always worked for some hours but suddenly died, afterwards I had to do a reboot.

For me, the CVS package has been working fine for a whole day now  :Wink: 

----------

## Fran

You have the same problem that I had with lirc-patch-2.6.5. Try with this patch instead. It's a modified version of the 2.6.2 (i think) patch that works in 2.6.7 kernels. It works perfectly for me.

----------

## Zefiro

This patch doesn't work for me (it asks for the location of a file linux/drivers/char/Kconfig which I don't know what to enter), for linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11. I copied it to /usr/src/linux and said 'patch -p0 < lirc.patch', hoping it would be correct.

I also tried the original lirc CVS, but am clueless how to do it. I created a new directory (not in the kerneltree - should I? where should I put it?), got the CVS data, and followed the instructions. Namely "autogen.sh, setup.sh, make". Well, autogen complained about an old automake (needed 1.5, found 1.4-p6, I'v got 1.8 installed, so it's an problem of the detection wrapper), and when I said "make" it complained about not having and make targets.

I tried the 'lirc' ebuild (0.7.0_pre4), the output looking very similar to the CVS version one, just stating that I would need a kernelpatch (and refering to an URL only having 2.6.4 as latest version)

The mentioned bug in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54518 claims it's easy to build an kernel patch ebuild. Since I've never done this and don't even get this to work, I'm stuck here.

Please help and give me a clue. Perhaps it's trivial, I just don't know where to start. And I would really hate so much giving up my shiny remote :)

----------

## asiobob

use the cvs version of lirc and you'll be set, look here. No patching required

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1448997

----------

